# DTS support &/or DTS pass through



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

I would like support for DTS decoding or at least DTS pass through.

You may ask why?????

Yes i agree, anything recorded off of OTA or cable TV will not be in DTS. So it isn't needed. I agree if that's ALL the programming that you watch.

However, I convert the blu-ray movies I purchase to my NAS which has TIVO support. Of my movie collection roughly 68% of them use DTS sound tracks.
Of those that do, 52% are using 6.1 or 7.1 audio.

My TiVo is connected to my home surround sound system which supports DTS 7.1 audio. If the TiVo had DTS pass through support. I could watch that movie on my TiVo and maintain my 7.1 audio.

Yes, currently my workaround is to use my roku 3 box, which does recognize the nas dlna server and does have DTS pass through. However I only have one of those and can't easily take it from tv to TV as needed. I do have Tivos on ever tv though. Plus I like to keep "boxes" to a minimum!!!

With pass through support, the TiVo doesn't even have to have a DTS decoder, it just sends the DTS signal down the HDMI or toslink cable to your receiver as needed.

Tgc


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You aren't getting 7.1 over optical. Legacy DTS doesn't have 7.1 and legacy DTS and Legacy DD is what you get over optical. The advanced audio codecs carry 7.1 over hDMI. So DTS-HD HR and DTS-HD MA can have 7.1 audio.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> You aren't getting 7.1 over optical. Legacy DTS doesn't have 7.1 and legacy DTS and Legacy DD is what you get over optical. The advanced audio codecs carry 7.1 over hDMI. So DTS-HD HR and DTS-HD MA can have 7.1 audio.


True very good point! DTS or DD core audio is only 5.1, to get 7.1 you have to have the HD MAN or HD HR as well.

However you can still pass DTS 5.1 through optical. I don't use optical though. I only use HDMI.

So... If the TiVo could support DTS Pass through on HDMI, we would still be able to get our 5.1, 6.1, & 7.1 audio as long as we plugged the other end of the HDMI into a receiver that supports DTS 7.1 audio. (My receiver does though)

TGC


----------

